

Yoman: Send yourself a Yo when your script wraps up - duberstein
http://www.andrewduberstein.com/item/2014/11/28/yoman/

======
wb14123
If I'm running multiple scripts, how do I know which script yo?

~~~
duberstein
You can wrap your list of scripts in double quotes like so:

    
    
      yoman "python -c \"print 'Try something like this'\"; sleep 2; echo \"It works!\""

